

Push Harder & Leave Some in the Tank - jasonshen
http://www.jasonshen.com/2010/contradictory-advice-push-harder-leave-some-in-the-tank/

======
maeon3
Omet'iklan: I am First Omet'iklan, and I am dead. As of this moment, we are
all dead. We go into battle to reclaim our lives. This we do gladly, for we
are Jem'Hadar. Remember: victory is life.

